# Drop f#, 7 string, 27" scale STRING GAUGE HELP



## OrangeKrushMN (May 29, 2014)

Hey everyone. 

Getting my first 7 string! The SCT-607b!

My band plays in drop b. so, I wanted to drop the first 6 strings to drop b, and have the baritone string dropped to an f#.

So all in all, f#, b, f#, b, e, g#, c#

I needed help picking strings that will give me a tight, focused bottom so I can reach for those deeper chords and not put too much tension on the neck. Ideas?


----------



## kevdes93 (May 29, 2014)

My friend had a .73 for his agile 727 in drop f# and it was excellent


----------



## rockskate4x (May 30, 2014)

if you have ever played in drop C on a 25.5" guitar with strings you liked, take that set and then add a .074 for the F#


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2014)

I use an .80 for f# at 27''. Anything less is way too loose. Some guys get a way with it, but I think it's insanity. And this is from a guy who played .008's for years and am used to loose strings.


----------



## sessionswan (May 30, 2014)

Not a 7 but on my 27" scale RG470XL (which is in drop F#) I use a .74 and it's perfect... for me. Based on opinion though, anywhere from .74 to .80 would work nicely, but how hard your picking hand is will have a huge effect on things.


----------



## Winspear (May 30, 2014)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I use an .80 for f# at 27''. Anything less is way too loose. Some guys get a way with it, but I think it's insanity. And this is from a guy who played .008's for years and am used to loose strings.



+1 people are used to loose strings given in 8 string sets but they are nonsense gauges...80 will be about regular tension.


----------



## Zhysick (May 31, 2014)

.80 the less... the best I've tried in my RG8 for F# is a Circle K 82... best tension (normal, not too tight) and best tone ever. The 80 I used was DR Strings and sounded a little bit muddy... still guitar sound but muddy.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 31, 2014)

74 at the very least for the F# but a Circle K 76 or 79 would be better


----------



## OrangeKrushMN (Jun 2, 2014)

I decided to try the d'addario light top heavy bottom 8 string set. The .74 for the f# is a given, but which should I use the .10-.54 for the drop b or the .13-.64 for it? Keep in mind, it's a 27" scale. 

I just ordered it this morning as well. My first new guitar in about a year!


----------

